# B&W vs ATC vs Quested vs ....?



## Lupez (Nov 25, 2013)

hi guys

I plan to go back to composing in the next future, so I'd like your advice on what speakers are best suited for both composing / arranging AND mixing (I am not giving up my mixing skills).
So far I tested the small ATC SCM25, which although highly suitable for nearfield mixing, I found uninspiring for creative work.
I was told Questeds are first choice for composers (Zimmer docet) and highly rated for mixing too, so I demoed a pair of V3110 but they were a big disappointment, in my room they turned out to be very sharp sounding...go figure.

So I guess better stay with my old B&W 801 Matrix III, which to be honest still seem highly regarded speakers for both duties, but in case someone wanted to give his bias I am open to suggestions.

thanks


----------



## Dom (Nov 26, 2013)

Sounds like you should stay with your B&W if you have a good amp to drive them. I don't know those but they are meant to be good speakers and go low enough for a bit of vibe during writing. 

You will probably get lots of other suggestions too - Adam, PMC, Genelec etc. In the end all of those are good. It's a matter of how they work in your room, and also how used to them you are. If you know a speaker well and you know how it translates it will hep to turn out consistent result.

I demoed the Quested V3110 vs ATC SCM50ASL vs Adam S3XV in my studio. interesting that you find the Quested sounded sharp. We felt they sounded a bit dull, a bit too restraint, particularly against the ultra revealing ATCs. In the end I settled for the ATCs, also on the recommendation of my acoustician who likes their even off-axis dispersal across frequencies which he says is less problematic.

What you probably found 'uninspiring' with the ATC SCM25s is their clean low-end, which takes some time to get used to if you are new to ATC.

In the end I could have worked with all of those speakers if I had time to learn them. I used to have Mackies 824 for 8 years and did some good and some bad mixes on them. Now I do good and bad mixes on the ATCs, although they may be a bit more ambitious.

Dom


----------



## Lupez (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks Dom

the Quested representative was also shocked by the sound of the V3110 in my room. 
We agreed they sounded very mid forward, so he promised to investigate if the pair had something wrong, although I tend to believe it's more an issue of my room which has a huge amount of absortion rate.
Listening to the Dark Knight soundtrack said it all... it took very little to overload them, and was also very surprising considering their wattage.
I expected them to be huge sounding, but my 801 put them to shame - they simply sound massive with the biggest "slam".

ATC, I think they are fantastic mixing tools, but as you say, for creative work they are a bit on the dry side.
To be honest, rather then the bass, I didn't like the tweeter the most - I found them slightly acid sounding and lacking the airness I get from the B&W, while I agree the midrange detail is superb.

So yes, at this stage I guess I better stay with my speakers (I drive them with a big Rotel 1090) although I sense your SCM50 with the upcoming new tweeter would be a fantastic tool.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Nov 28, 2013)

Quested Sr8s here. Love them. I produce and mix everything from hip hop to Classical and everything inbetween on them. They are incredibly accurate and will punish you if your mix is'nt up to scratch. These aren't what i would call feel good speakers, they will be eye opening on your mixing capabilities. When these puppies let you know you have a good mix, i garuntee that mix will sound awesome on anything else. And thats the point. o[])


----------

